# Another grocery getter (whoring available inside)



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

[/url] 
DSC_0449 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG] 









[/url] 
DSC_0438 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG] 









[/url] 
DSC_0509 (1) by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG] 


Got a lot more pics here http://gallery.me.com/cvelastegui


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

cvelas00 said:


> [/url]
> DSC_0509 (1) by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]


 

wagon looks good. 

just maybe park it in gear. id hate to see ur ebrake fail.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I'm sorry maybe it's my eyes, but are the 1st and last picture not in focus?


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> I'm sorry maybe it's my eyes, but are the 1st and last picture not in focus?


 your eyes are correct, both pics are ****ty. 

and so is the wheel fitment


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Wheel fitment looks spot on to me. Love this car. :thumbup: 

Sorry we didn't get to hang out at h2o, man. Car was definitely looking great.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

that interior is amazing! 

too much poke in the rear also


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

More of that interior please!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Brownie1524 said:


> More of that interior please!!


 x2


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Poke=Win 

Looks good man


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## lucagli89 (Sep 24, 2006)

i like and yes more interi


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

would look 10x better with less poke 

that interrior is stunning tho


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good man bring them rears in a bit:thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good! Love the interior! :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

that interior is ballin!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

killin' it chris. 

it was good meeting you up at the clinic. :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

dayyuuum:thumbup::thumbup: 

The Jersey Invasion is On!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Def feeling the colors. Looks nice with the blue and tan. Poke is a little to much for my taste but it does look bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

sick!!! 
love it.:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

car looks great. 

love the seats. :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
great color scheme and same with everyone else, please more interior shots!!!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

seats/interior is dope as ****, car looks good too... only thing i'd change is take a litle bit of that rear poke and give it to the front wheels


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the good feedback guys and the constructive criticism :beer: as per request lol way more pics of the interior most of them in focus this time lol


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Your interior is def. making up for that extreme poke in the rear. Fix that and the car is money.:beer:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

so legit, love that interior


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Nutz, nice work :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

sick :thumbup:


----------



## gweilo (Jan 23, 2010)

I had the same problem on the rears, ima have to go to a bit smaller adapters rear and front








I love the interior too


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great! Absolutely love the interior!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Chris whatsup buddy, sorry for not answering my phone, have been sick past two weeks and didnt want to talk to anybody.
Interior looks killer :thumbup:,but pictures man whatsup with that?
Who is Mr.Vee, i hope you didnt pay him for taking those pics.
O and tell you brother that i decided to keep mk3 gti for now and will not be selling it,but my nephew has a great shell for him to start. let me know if he is interested.


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> Chris whatsup buddy, sorry for not answering my phone, have been sick past two weeks and didnt want to talk to anybody.
> Interior looks killer :thumbup:,but pictures man whatsup with that?
> Who is Mr.Vee, i hope you didnt pay him for taking those pics.
> O and tell you brother that i decided to keep mk3 gti for now and will not be selling it,but my nephew has a great shell for him to start. let me know if he is interested.



No worries man I will pass on the info to my bro, my brother took the pics he still learning lol, but I did meet up with D.tek yesterday for some proper pics. Shoot me a txt when you get chance


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Sickest interior ive ever seen. Are those S4 Recaros?


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Sickest interior ive ever seen. Are those S4 Recaros?


GLI Recaros


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

cvelas00 said:


> GLI Recaros


 who re wrapped them? work is amazing!


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Small update







[/url]
final2 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
final by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
final3 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]







[/url]
final5 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]
final4 by C.Velas, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

god damn dude 


love it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

cvelas00 said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chris love the rug top man,looks great. 
also who ever installed it did a great job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^^^ Thanks man, Ragtop was installed by the same guy that did the interior :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm down with the X5 wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm digging it :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Wagon looks great! Would you care to share some more info on the rag top? Looks awesome!


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

BlackRadon said:


> Wagon looks great! Would you care to share some more info on the rag top? Looks awesome!


 Yea man no prob what would you like to know?


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Just some general info. Was this a one off? If not what company made it? I've never seen this before on a modern car. Air-cooled yes. I'm amazed and really love it! Haha.


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

The ragtop is made by webasto its all electric. The ragtop is universal so pretty sure you can put it on any car. Install took about mayb 5 to 6 hours and was done by the same people that did my interior branch brook auot top.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that interrior is sexy


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Now that your wheels fit I now consider this car perfect :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Xoxo


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

i have no words, your interior amazes me everytime i see it, with i could have it in my car


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

best wagon, ever.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

those wheels kill on any car :thumbup:


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

makes me want a wagon


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dude, that overhead shot is dope! I absolutely dig what you've done with the car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

did this car recently get a full respray, thought i seen it at a bodyshop all keyed up


----------



## MacBeth_SK (Aug 25, 2008)

could you please post a picture of your headliner after the installation of the ragtop?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

this is a well executed car... love the ragtop... i been thinking about trying to get one, but no one here wants to attempt it... sick man... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That interior is amazing.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous. Love the interior and the rag top. Very well executed :beer:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

